# Looked out  into back yard



## Sliverfox (Oct 19, 2021)

Saw this


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2021)

Awwwww


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2021)

Awww so precious.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 19, 2021)

Love the picture.


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 19, 2021)

This is a late fawn that appears to lost its mother to the highway.

My friend who saw it thought it looked like it needed treated for parasites.

I gave her a 'really ?'look.

Any one who has had to  catch a tame young animal knows how hard it is.
Something wild like that  deer could very well die of fright.


----------



## Shero (Oct 19, 2021)

Such joy to see that first thing in the morning


----------



## Gemma (Oct 19, 2021)

The fawn appears quite healthy and just resting in the brush.  Fawns are fully functional ruminants any time from 45 to 60 days of age.


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 26, 2021)

Beautiful photograph. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Remy (Oct 29, 2021)

Love her! Looks like she found a soft spot.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 29, 2021)

so precious...

hopefully she will survive to have fawns of her own.


----------

